# 5x5 T-centres



## Kenneth (Oct 20, 2010)

I just found it is possible to BLD solve the 5x5x5 T-centres in two chains/cycles at the time, one having the buffer in Uf and the other in Fu, setup goal for first to Df and for second to Bu and execute u2 m' u2 m.

That alg is a pure 2+2 cycle =)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2010)

That's pretty cool, but would it be difficult to setup and keep track of two cycles at once?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> That's pretty cool, but would it be difficult to setup and keep track of two cycles at once?


 
Not if you worked it out before hand I don't think. You would only have to be aware of how to handle when both Uf and Fu are in the same cycle, and there is another disjoint cycle that contains neither of those pieces. "Shooting" to a new cycle would seem to work a little bit differently, but you could treat it like Stefan Pochmann's method.

For example. Let's call the cycle containing piece Uf cycle A. The cycle containing piece Fu we will assume is disjoint, and we'll call it cycle B. Let's say that cycle A is a longer cycle than cycle B. You could work on both cycles until cycle B solves. Then you could continue to solve cycle A using the same alg, only you will treat the effect on the Fu and Bu pieces as the "side effect." Those pieces will continually swap and solve as you solve cycle A, just like in Classic Pochmann.

But yes, I think it should work if you spent some time to work out the new "shooting" to a new cycle procedure.

Chris


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 21, 2010)

If not, it's a very good substitute for m2 or the T-perm method for a 2-cycle method! Df as buffer, setting up to Uf without moving Fu and Bu. Like m2, but you don't have to care about Fd, Db, Ub or Bd! And just U' F r' F' m' F r F' M U for shooting to Fu.


----------

